# No Hot Water At Faucet



## Rnady M (Sep 5, 2011)

Took the new to me camper out a month ago and had a great week of camping with the family. Went out last weekend and no hot water at any faucets. The water in the tank was hot, verified by burping the tank. When I turned the hot water on I had bearly a trickle. I tuned the bypass valve and had full pressure on hot and cold but no hot water although at times the water got warm. I am assuming the one way check valve at the hot water line from the tank. I could feel the hot water pex line was hot but no flow. any suggestions on this or how to verify? Thanks for all replies. Atwood 6 gal electric/gas WH


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Is the winterizing value in the closed position?


----------



## Rnady M (Sep 5, 2011)

ya it was , but when i turned it to the winterize or bypass i got full pressure out of the hot side but no hot water. Kinda stumped


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Possibly sediment got in check valve at outlet of hot water heater.

Drain hot water heater and flush out tank, see if any junk comes out.

Remove check valve from outlet of tank and check for debris. (clean it and check for flow)

Make sure bypass is all the way off when you recheck.

Good luck


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

I know this is usally suggested. Ckeck ALL of the flo strainers on the taps. Sounds silly, but on my other trailer all of them had blockages at the same time. M.V.


----------



## Rnady M (Sep 5, 2011)

i thought that it may be the check valve, Ill check that and let ya know. Thanks


----------



## Gilligan (Aug 25, 2006)

This is common. It is most likely the check valve.

Gilligan


----------



## Rnady M (Sep 5, 2011)

I pulled it and all I found was a spring and a plunger. So I took them out and put the valve back in. Whala, Hot water. Ill order anew one before winter gets here. Thanks all for the help.


----------



## OutbackerTim (Oct 5, 2011)

Were you able to find a replacement spring and plunger? I had the same thing happen to me this weekend. I pulled out the plunger so I'd have hot water, but the spring in mine was either gone or broke and fell into the heater. Going to flush it well and see if it comes out. I can't find a replacement anywhere, if not I'll have to add a bypass valve instead. Thanks!


----------



## Rnady M (Sep 5, 2011)

I looked on line and Googled it. Found one but don't remember where. Not going out this weekend but the guys fishing/camping trip is next week. Ill worry about replacing it when I winterize. Thanks all for the help.


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

I had this problem one year on a different trailer. Had warm water for a second then ice cold. I forgot to turn the bypass off after un-winterizing it. So while hot water was coming out of the tank, it was mixing with cold water right away. Same thing, hot water was in the tank, but nothing hot out of any taps


----------

